# 51 hours during the last 4 days



## BillESC (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been on a movie shoot. Hired as Key Grip, I've been in charge of the cameras, dollies, sliders, steady cam and jibs.

Steady cam rig.




Camera on jib, jib on dolly, dolly on tracks.



Staging area days one, two and three.



Yours truely moving the dolly to the next location.



Slider on the bar.



The Gaffer rigging a camera position on the outside of the pickup.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 5, 2012)

I do have several thought about picture 3, in the pro sound forums, you keep hearing the advice to not use colored cables, _they are so unprofessional_,and also the complaint of people sitting on the road cases. Here is a professional crew that disproves that. I also kept looking at the units sitting on each end of the dolly, I kept wonderig if they were some sort of new led nooklight, with multiple heads like the eyeball lights on airplanes, then I realized the were the wheel trolleys for the track. This all leads me to making a shameless plug for a book written by a friend of mine.
Killer Camera Rigs That You Can Build: How to Build Your Own Camera Cranes, Car Mounts, Stabilizers, Dollies, and More!: Dan Selakovich: 9780240813370: Amazon.com: Books
Great photos Bill and as far as the long hours, "what doesn't kill you makes you richer" or something like that


----------



## SteveB (Nov 5, 2012)

Push Camera

Get Banana


----------



## Kelite (Nov 5, 2012)

SteveB said:


> Push Camera
> 
> Get Banana




Like!


----------



## BillESC (Nov 5, 2012)

SteveB said:


> Push Camera
> 
> Get Banana



At least the banana's were green...


----------



## SteveB (Nov 6, 2012)

BillESC said:


> At least the banana's were green...



My first thought for a reply was "welcome to film land". Long hours but typically a big check. Then no work for weeks.

I'm sure Meatpopsicle could chime in with stories of the hours worked, except he's probably too ****ed tired to type.


----------



## museav (Nov 7, 2012)

JohnD said:


> I do have several thought about picture 3, in the pro sound forums, you keep hearing the advice to not use colored cables, _they are so unprofessional_,and also the complaint of people sitting on the road cases. Here is a professional crew that disproves that.


Not at all. I don't think anyone would argue against the potential merits of color coded cables in some applications, however you would not want to use bright blue and red cables on a stage or set where they could be seen, that would be rather unprofessional. And the complaints about people sitting on cases are about people sitting on other's cases without asking, if that is someone sitting on someone else's case and they did not ask first then they may be paid crew but not necessarily professional.

51 hours might be a welcome change from the 65-80 hour weeks my wife and I have both been working lately.


----------

